# front speakers dont come on



## 97Nissman (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Guys!
I am new to this forum.
I just bought a 1997 Altima 2.4L SE last week.
I noticed the front speakers dont come on at all, only the rears. I am guessing something is wrong with the wiring? i do not think both speakers would be blown out.
any help would be great.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Assuming you don't have the fader control adjusted all the way to the rear: If you have the base system, it's probably the radio unit, itself. If you have the "Active speaker" system, you may seperate amplifiers for the front and rear speakers. So, you could have a front speaker amp issue or bad radio. There is a 10A fuse on the front speaker amp, so make sure it's good. Also, make sure the amp case has a good ground. After that, you'd have to do speaker output voltage checks to and from the amp. IIRC, both speaker amps are accessable from the trunk and located under the package tray area. Amp on the left should be for the front and the one on the right should be for the rears.


----------



## Crono (May 6, 2012)

Alright ive seen and had this problem. First if its the factory speakers they most likely went out try using a different speaker on the front ull have to remove the entire door panel to do it. My front speakers went out as well and back ones kept working . Good luck!


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Does it have aftermarket Radio? Maybe they didnt wire the front speaker's to the radio, Or the speaker wire can be burned. 

On a different topic..... I noticed You have a SE Altima, does it have the original fog light's?


----------

